
CartoDB, Interactive Mapping Startup, Raises $7M - ciaranoleary
http://bits.blogs.nytimes.com/2014/09/10/cartodb-interactive-mapping-start-up-raises-7-million/?smid=tw-nytimesbits
======
chippy
great news! The devs have made a good platform over the years.

Of particular interest is that they will be relocating their HQ to NYC (as
well as keeping a Spanish office).

